# Exercise Sub-Zero



## Saorse (5 Feb 2005)

Hey all,

Not too sure how many people are familiar with this, but I was recently accepted to take part in the Atlantic Canada RCLTS winter Exercise Sub-Zero for senior cadets.

http://www.regions.cadets.forces.gc.ca/atl/rclts/winter/intro_e.asp

Just thought I'd let everyone know, and if anyone may have heard of it before, gone on it, going on it this year, any thoughts


----------



## beyondsblue (6 Feb 2005)

Is it only available in the Atlantic region?


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 Feb 2005)

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> Is it only available in the Atlantic region?



and if it isnt do we need to get there by ourselfs? also is it just for gold star qualified or are NSCE qualified cadets allowed to do it as well?


----------



## Saorse (6 Feb 2005)

Part A: Atlantic region only, yes. 

Part B: No parents; you go by yourself with something like a 6-1 leader to cadet ratio or something along them lines. Yes, NSCE qualified cadets can take part.


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 Feb 2005)

what i meant by ourself was do we go military transportation or find a way to get there by ourself. doesn't matter though i live in Toronto


----------



## Saorse (6 Feb 2005)

You find your way to Truro, and the military takes you from there. All travel expenses are re-embursed.


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Feb 2005)

ya this Exercise Sub-Zero thing sounds great. i wish they offed it to all over Canada.  i have already been camping this weekend and i am going again in 2 weeks. i love camping in the winter.


----------



## Saorse (7 Feb 2005)

Missing the week of school might be tricky, yet worth it!


----------

